# Transworld 2009



## larry

There is a lot of rumors regarding what happened. Not sure if we will know which one is true.

I am very happy about it since I live in Las Vegas.


----------



## Dalloween

I'm excited it's back to Vegas... it would be WAY too cold in February in Chicago! 

Jim




larry said:


> There is a lot of rumors regarding what happened. Not sure if we will know which one is true.
> 
> I am very happy about it since I live in Las Vegas.


----------



## mem22

TransWorld 2009 is not in Vegas or Chicago...it's in St. Louis! I wish it would stay centered in the middle of the country...not West and not East.

Haunt & Attractions Show


----------



## Deathtouch

I certainly liked going to Las Vegas this year to check out Transworld. but I wish they had it in Chicago again since it isn't too far away from me. Plus I think the one in Vegas is only the custome show, the one is ST. Louis is props; I think.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I am extremely excited for next year's show! Although I am a little sadden that the two shows split, I can not wait to go to the prop/haunt show!!! Seeing as you have to be 18 to go, I haven't been able to go for the past 3 years that I've known about it... But I can go next year!!! I can't wait!
.


----------



## Gorey

Yes, Halloween and Party (HCPS) is scheduled to still be in Vegas the beginning of March.

The HauntShow is now it's own entity, in St Louis last week of March.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

So which one is the prop show?


----------



## Gorey

St Louis
blah blah blah (cant post short answers)


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Sweet, just what I was hoping for!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Is it mainly for pro haunts or is it cool for people who just do their yard?


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Can anyone go to this show or do you need to be a pro?? All of my extended family lives in St. Louis...this will be awesome! I am soo excited!


----------



## guitarist155

i will have to see but i might just have to go


----------



## Gorey

This is considered a pro show, hence pre-qualifying, you likley will have to pay a fee and provide haunt information such as biz license, letterhead and receipts of a certain purchase value in a calendar year.

I do not know if there will be a simple attendee badge, but I know there will be specific buyer badges.


----------



## guitarist155

.............


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen

Uhm...Sorry I'm a newbie in this forum. Could anyone care to explain to me what is Transworld all about? Everyone seems to be happy and giddy about it. I guess it's a cool event since 1. it's held in Vegas; and 2 everyone here knows about it. 

Just leave me a message.

Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Marvin_loves_Jen said:


> Uhm...Sorry I'm a newbie in this forum. Could anyone care to explain to me what is Transworld all about? Everyone seems to be happy and giddy about it. I guess it's a cool event since 1. it's held in Vegas; and 2 everyone here knows about it.
> 
> Just leave me a message.
> 
> Thanks!


It's a vendors show were you can see all the latest props of all ranges in price & type that are on the market to buy.
It's a halloween super store in a warehouse (& not the crap that spirit sells ! )
If you go on youtube & search "Hauntcon" & "Transworld" for footage from last year.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

The attendee requirements are here.


----------



## Scary Jerry

*Transworld is in St Louis!*

Please.....
The haunt vendors are going to St Louis in March. Not Las Vegas, Not Chicago.

Transworld St. Louis is the place to go to see professional haunt products without the cheap chinese crap flashing LED toys.


----------



## larry

yep...

Las Vegas show = Halloween Stuff

St. Louis show = Haunt Stuff

I think that there will be both great stuff and crap at both shows.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

It looks like The Dogman and I will be attending. 
Anyone else planning to go this year?


----------



## Terra

Hubby and I will as well. I can't wait!


----------



## davy2

anybody know the registration fee? 

I want to go but I want to use the hotel/airfare link, and I cannot find the registration fee without registering and booking hotel, etc.first..


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

No fee.
Just register.


----------



## davy2

Thanks, Lurks!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I'm going to be there with my parents!
Anyone going to The Darkness tour on Thursday?
.


----------



## davy2

flying from CA on Thu, and get there at 3:30, so barring delays, gonna try to go on Darkness lights on tour on Thu...it's kind of one of the main things I don't wanna miss...


----------



## Front Yard Fright

davy2 said:


> flying from CA on Thu, and get there at 3:30, so barring delays, gonna try to go on Darkness lights on tour on Thu...it's kind of one of the main things I don't wanna miss...


If you're going to go I would sugguest getting your ticket(s) very soon! Last night they were down to 30 tickets (Out of 350) and I bought one so now only 29 are left!

It should be a great time! I've been tracking their progresison as they redo their haunt on another forum... It's pretty cool to see!

Hope to see you there!
.


----------



## Haunts of Richmond

A group of 4 from Haunts of Richmond/Blood Lake will be there! We're going to the lights on Darkness tour on Thursday, Columbia haunt bus tour on Friday, and The Darkness lights off tour on Saturday!

We can't wait!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

The Darkness tour for Thursday night is now SOLD OUT.
*However*, they are talking about offering another tour later that night from 10pm to 11pm or so. I don't believe they have tickets for sale yet, but as soon as they do I will be sure to post the link!
.


----------



## Gorey

*Haunt Show Invitations*

I am unsure if everyone knows you need to meet criteria for entry this year.
Haunt & Attractions Show

Anyhow, I have a registration invitation letter going out this week to those who would be interested in meeting attendance criteria.

Invites acceptable for registration must have the persons name on it, so the evite sytem invite tw has set up does not count.

If you fill out the form on MinionsWeb.com (Minions Web - 2009 HauntShow Invitation Form) for all persons in your party later this week I will send out PDF invites for each person, with your name/address and MinionsWeb info so you meet the criteria set up by TW.

If you want one please do it by the 25th, or I will not send out an invite (got enough work to keep me slammed for this month leading up to the show)


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

Got my badge the other day...
Dogman and I have our reservations and we're ready to go! We'll be at the Renaissance Grand and Suites Hotel, Friday and Saturday night. 
We would love to meet our HF friends, we'll have to set a time and place to get together.


----------



## jafaho

got my badge wednesday will be there thur and fri


----------



## JonnF3

I'll be there!! Can't wait!


----------



## Gorey

We hit the road at 6am wednesday!
Come visit the booth, just look for the big green balloons, Spiderwebs Everywhere and lots of led bullbs blinking.

Come check out the brand spanking new BoomPack - HalloweenForum members are officially the first to know.


----------

